# BBQ smoker need recommendation



## miamaelia (Mar 15, 2021)

I'm new to "the brethren " and smoking. Any recommendations for a beginners first smoker. Id like to start out doing ribs, brisket tri-tip, chicken.
Thanks, maty


----------



## miamaelia (Mar 15, 2021)

No one can use an offset smoker? Didn't get a single recommendation. smokers for restaurants


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Oklahoma Joe's makes a nice affordable one that lasts pretty long. Don't buy a tin fire box, it won't last a year and then you're stuck with a chunk of trash. The fire box is the main thing. Get as thick steel as you can. Make sure that the whole box is thick and just not the lid. They'll try to trick you with the heavy lid. I smoke something about every weekend. The Oklahoma Joes isn't real big but does the job well. 
Ribs- 260 for 7hours.


----------



## eaglerockdude (Dec 27, 2020)

If you saw one of my posts, I have a PBC or pit barrel cooker. Pretty simple and can cook quite a bit if need be. Check out there website.

If you want to spend more time managing the fire, maybe the Weber Smokey Mountain series. Not too expensive, and they have books that can walk you thru chapter by chapter with different cooks and rubs. I would only recommend...buy quality first, even if you need to go a bit smaller. I definitely would not go with one of those Home depot things with a thousand parts and sharp edges. And I also would not spend $700 for some type of "green egg".

I had a buddy(filipino believe it or not) who spent some time in texas. When he moved back to San Diego(my home town) , he had this giant BBQ the size of a small car, it was built on a trailer it self and pulled around with a trailer hitch. He used to have these big parties, and cook a whole pig or cow for 200 people. I think he still has it in the backyard...that thing was amazing.


----------



## whitetailhunter (Dec 3, 2021)

miamaelia said:


> I'm new to "the brethren " and smoking. Any recommendations for a beginner's first smoker. I'd like to start out doing ribs, commercial smokers brisket tri-tip, chicken.
> Thanks, maty


I am also looking for the suggestion


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

whitetailhunter said:


> I am also looking for the suggestion


Nothing against this place.....but check out a BBQ forum.

That said, I own a Webber Kettle, Vision Kamado and. Custom horizontal.

The Kamado is the most versatile.
The Webber isn't a great long smoke vessel, but fine for ribs or chicken.
The horizontal is the most fun, most traditional and gives the best food. Also hardest to learn.

I don't care for the simplicity and lack of technique needed for pellet or propane smokers, so I won't give any more opinion or judgement on them.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

My wife always does tons of research. She was looking at the treagers and after all was said and done, she ended up buying one locally at tractor supply. For us, because of the weight, it was great because they delivered it & set it up. The thing weighs a ton... lol but it's a nice, not over priced pellet smoker. It's a Pit Boss, not the top of the line, but you start it, put your meat in and it takes care of the smoke itself with a standard rotating pellet auger. It's easier then building & using your own smoke house, but when it comes right down to it, because it's a pellet smoker, it works great with very little time needed to operate it. Just do some research and buy what fills your needs.


https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/pit-boss-pellet-grill-pb1000t4-1565244?cid=Shopping-Google-Product1565244&gclid=Cj0KCQiA6NOPBhCPARIsAHAy2zByRiQJHdHM99UTccbR5UH1D4-qGXlCg2FFsLMrLaRA3IgA4owUhkMaAsnLEALw_wcB


----------



## whitetailhunter (Dec 3, 2021)

brucered said:


> Nothing against this place.....but check out a BBQ forum.
> 
> That said, I own a Webber Kettle, Vision Kamado and. Custom horizontal.
> 
> ...


I am really fall in love with this BBQ setup


----------



## whitetailhunter (Dec 3, 2021)

brucered said:


> Nothing against this place.....but check out a BBQ forum.
> 
> That said, I own a Webber Kettle, Vision Kamado and. Custom horizontal.
> 
> ...


I am really fall in love with this BBQ setup


----------



## whitetailhunter (Dec 3, 2021)

brucered said:


> Nothing against this place.....but check out a BBQ forum.
> 
> That said, I own a Webber Kettle, Vision Kamado and. Custom horizontal.
> 
> ...


I am really fall in love with this BBQ setup


----------



## whitetailhunter (Dec 3, 2021)

eaglerockdude said:


> If you saw one of my posts, I have a PBC or pit barrel cooker. Pretty simple and can cook quite a bit if need be. Check out their website.
> 
> If you want to spend more time managing the fire, maybe the Weber Smokey Mountain series. Not too expensive, and they have books that can walk you thru chapter by chapter with different cooks and rubs. I would only recommend...buy quality first, even if you need to go a bit smaller. I definitely would not go with one of those Home depot things with a thousand parts and sharp edges. And I also would not spend $700 for some type of "green egg".
> 
> I had a buddy(Filipino believe it or not) who spent some time in texas. When he moved back to San Diego(my hometown), he had this giant BBQ the size of a small car, it was built on a trailer itself and pulled around with a trailer hitch. He used to have these big parties, and cook a whole pig or cow for 200 people dream garage. I think he still has it in the backyard...that thing was amazing.


tired of my cheap Brinkmann smoker-doesn't hold heat in cool-cold weather. thinking of the weber 22.5 smokey mountain cooker. how is this smoker and does it do ok in cool-cold temps? is there some better smoker available? probably less than $800. thanks.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

whitetailhunter said:


> tired of my cheap Brinkmann smoker-doesn't hold heat in cool-cold weather. thinking of the weber 22.5 smokey mountain cooker. how is this smoker and does it do ok in cool-cold temps? is there some better smoker available? probably less than $800. thanks.


Any ceramic smoker will do much better in cold temps than the WSM.

I use my Kamadlo in -30 for 8hr overnight smoked and it holds steady all night.


----------



## SlingScott (4 mo ago)

I have a Traeger and it's OK, wouldn't say it's great. I can get a much better smoke on my Weber kettle and I've been able to hold 250 for 5+ hours. I usually start on the Weber and then move to the Traeger to finish off. It's much easier that way. Would love a Kamado Joe (some day).


----------



## KarlHungus (6 mo ago)

I rock a classic weber kettle with indirect heat.


----------



## SlingScott (4 mo ago)

KarlHungus said:


> I rock a classic weber kettle with indirect heat.


It's "The Way".


----------



## KarlHungus (6 mo ago)

SlingScott said:


> It's "The Way".


Yep, it's not the best, but it's not the worst. I've done anything from sear steaks at high heat, to low and slow ribs/pork shoulders/etc. The snake method with coals and indirect heat you can do just about everything, just takes a bit more effort for longer cooks.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Hmm 🤔 I wonder who ever won that Amazon gift card for their bbq recipe’s? I don’t remember seeing it posted.


----------

